# Islamorada advice



## MariettaMike

Really? Another gimme gimme gimme intro....you're wrong...don't try running across the skinny like ya'll do in Texas...good luck finding a boat ramp.

And you probably haven't heard Florida is going though a biological meltdown....please take your new to you skiff back to Texas. It's not personal...I'm just trying to protect my Mother Nature.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

abrick, Florida is pretty devastated with fish kills on both coasts. If I were you I'd pick the boat up and head to the lower keys. From there you can do google scouting and talk to some locals, but you'll be able to get on fish.


----------



## jddurango

MariettaMike said:


> Really? Another gimme gimme gimme intro....you're wrong...don't try running across the skinny like ya'll do in Texas...good luck finding a boat ramp.
> 
> And you probably haven't heard Florida is going though a biological meltdown....please take your new to you skiff back to Texas. It's not personal...I'm just trying to protect my Mother Nature.


This is a pretty below the belt response. Texans didn't cause your demise so quit with the ahole Yankee attitude towards your fellow fisherman.

They money he's spending on his trip can be spent on fixing ecological disaster created by your fellow Floridians. If you lose your tourism dollars due to this the entire Florida economy will collapse. Be happy for out of state folks wanting to come visit...especially with the conditions you are experiencing. You should be welcoming them with open arms.

As I'm sure you are aware, fishermen are some of the more environmentally engaged and caring of all folks in regard to the care and health of our precious natural resources.

Geez


----------



## iMacattack

and if i was headed to TX id hope that they would not reply to a similar request as above. Sorry abrick. Top Spots Maps are going to be a good "general" resource for fishing information. To Mike's point we are currently bringing impacted by a massive ecological problem. check out bull sugar.org . Florida Bay has has a massive sea grass kill. The closer to the park you run the more devastating the problem. Islamorada and south you'll find good fishing. No reason to run too far from the Keys.

Best of luck.


----------



## DBStoots

abrick2541 said:


> A couple of Texas boys will be invading islamorada and 10000 islands the first couple of weeks getting our new to us ankona cayenne a workout.
> 
> Staying in Islamorada first leg of the trip. I'm pretty comfortable with the tarpon game, looking like mullet will be the bite, will be focused near the bridges and the main channels. Assuming outgoing tide would be ideal? Will be there before the full moon. Would you guys bet on oceanside or gulf side. Any help appreciated
> 
> The April full moon should be sending the permit to the Gulf wrecks right? Looking at Google Earth it seems as though there is a natural deep side of the Gulf south of islamorada till big pine? Is there a deep pocket there and should I maybe focus on the transition zone there hopefully intercepting permits on the way out to deeper water?
> 
> Any maps available for sale that yall trust? We have a nice GPS set up but not buying navionics for a week long trip
> 
> And lastly for the bones, comfortable with the ocean side flats all the way up to largo, any suggestions for general locations in Florida bay? Hoping florida gents are more helpful than my fellow Texans honestly
> 
> Any help appreciated and if anyone is knowledgeable with the location especially with Mr permit and bones and would like to give the ankona a fish with us while we are down there, PM me


Sent you a PM


----------



## MariettaMike

jddurango said:


> This is a pretty below the belt response. Texans didn't cause your demise so quit with the ahole Yankee attitude towards your fellow fisherman.
> 
> They money he's spending on his trip can be spent on fixing ecological disaster created by your fellow Floridians. If you lose your tourism dollars due to this the entire Florida economy will collapse. Be happy for out of state folks wanting to come visit...especially with the conditions you are experiencing. You should be welcoming them with open arms.
> 
> As I'm sure you are aware, fishermen are some of the more environmentally engaged and caring of all folks in regard to the care and health of our precious natural resources.
> 
> Geez


I didn't say Texans caused the problem, that just happened to be where the OP stated he was from.

It also appears you aren't aware the residents of Florida already voted for Amendment One to allocate the money to buy the Sugar Land below Lake O and send the water South again to bring Florida Bay salinity down. The money is already there without tourism, but the politicians aren't pulling the trigger.

https://www.facebook.com/bullsugar.org

I just got back from 8 days in the Keys. Tarpon fishing was terrible. Thirty year guides privately admitted its the least tarpon they have ever seen in April. But they can't broadcast that news and risk getting cancellations because that's how they make their living.

The fishing is already collapsing, while the tourism industry doesn't even notice.


----------



## sjrobin

Thanks for the assessment Mike. My reference for Florida waters(not the Keys) is the ENP in the summer of 1996. We fished a sixty mile stretch south of Choko. One of the most beautiful expanses of water and marine life I have ever seen. I want to go back and I will but I think the experience may be a little different. A lot of Keys marine life starts in the ENP and Florida Bay right?


----------



## MariettaMike

sjrobin said:


> Thanks for the assessment Mike. My reference for Florida waters(not the Keys) is the ENP in the summer of 1996. We fished a sixty mile stretch south of Choko. One of the most beautiful expanses of water and marine life I have ever seen. I want to go back and I will but I think the experience may be a little different. A lot of Keys marine life starts in the ENP and Florida Bay right?


I can't comment on where marine life actually starts, but it's easy to see where marine life is actually ending in the form of algae blooms, fish kills, dead grass flats, and the continued dumping of freshwater from Lake O into the St Lucie and Caloosahatchee Rivers.

It is my understanding that the area out front of Flamingo has been like a biological desert, and I can personally attest that I didn't see anything alive in Florida Bay except for some jellyfish around the Crab Key. Yeah I know that's not exactly a hot spot, but no pinfish, no needlefish, no mullet, wtf? That's exactly what Dr Aaron from the BTT described for when Chesepeake Bay turned to a plankton based ecosystem. Florida is knowingly making the same mistakes.

http://www.chesbay.org/articles/3.asp 

I've never been over to that Choko area. Hopefully it is doing better than Florida Bay and the IRL.

ENP could really use some of that rain water you videoed in Texas.


----------

